# Smith & Wesson adds enhanced Model 686, 686 Plus revolvers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Smith & Wesson adds enhanced Model 686, 686 Plus revolvers


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I would like one, but serious medical bills take precedents.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I love my 686. I have the distinguished combat version. 4" barrel. Really well made. My bride got it for me for Christmas last year, and she shoots it more than I do!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Smith & Wesson adds enhanced Model 686, 686 Plus revolvers


Wow, sure would like to have either one of those revolvers! :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

OuttaPhilly said:


> My bride got it for me for Christmas last year, and she shoots it more than I do!


Just her reminding you to be nice to her.


----------

